# Facewash for sensitive, combination skin



## Pomander_ (May 15, 2008)

Ok, so I'm running out of facewash and I'm thinking of trying something new. Here's my skin in a nutshell...

Very sensitive. I can't scrub it everyday or it gets red and inflamed. I wear sunscreen everyday cause I burn easily. I also have to stay away from chemicals like salicylic acid and BP, because every time I try a product with one of those in it, it ends up making my face worse in the long run.

Occasional breakouts--mostly around my nose and on my forehead. I have a few clogged pores on my nose and sometimes I get little whiteheads or just normal pimples. Every once in awhile I get a biggie. I'd say about half the time my skin is clear, and the other half I have a mild breakout.

The best of both worlds--my skin can be oily and dry, sometimes at the same time in different areas. I need to moisturize, but nothing too heavy or greasy. In warmer weather (i.e. now, it's spring here) it tends to be more on the oily side, but still can get dry

So....any recommendations? Right now I'm down to the last drops of my Desert Essence Thoroughly Clean facewash (the first one here Desert Essence Skin Care), and that usually works out pretty well. I'm thinking of switching to one of Clean and Clear's products, because they look gentle but might be better for preventing breakouts. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks in advance for reading my incredibly long-winded post!


----------



## magosienne (May 15, 2008)

Alep soap



i only use that on my skin and it's great.


----------



## Pomander_ (May 16, 2008)

^really? Does it prevent breakouts?


----------



## Ashley (May 17, 2008)

Have you tried any Aveeno products? I really like their Clear Complexion foaming cleanser. It has salicyclic acid, so it's great for preventing breakouts.

If this is still too much for your sensitive skin, they also have an Ultra-Calming foaming cleanser, but without the salicyclic acid.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alep soap



i only use that on my skin and it's great. Im gonna get that soap once I landed in France!


----------



## magosienne (May 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Pomander_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^really? Does it prevent breakouts? i'm not sure it prevents breakouts. although i've noticed i have less breakouts since i'm using it, apart from that time of the month when my hormones go crazy.
there's also medimix (soap you can buy for cheap in an indian store). it's more targeted for acne, but i've read reviews saying it was too harsh for certain skins. i've forgot my alep soap at my parents' house, so i'll tell you more about it soon, lol.


----------



## erikaj35 (May 20, 2008)

I'm suprised that no one hear mentioned Cetaphil Cleanser for Sensitive Skin! Not only is it an excellent cleanser but it is also easy to find and pretty inexpensive!


----------



## maryfitz24 (May 21, 2008)

My skin is acne prone (chin area), sensitive to some ingredients, combo (drier in winter, oily t-zone in summer). I like clinical basics skin care. I can't use a great deal on my skin. It reacts too much.

Good luck with finding something that works!


----------



## jessiej78 (May 21, 2008)

for a foaming wash- Olay for sensitive skin- this takes off everything!

non foaming- Principal Secret 4in1 deep cleanser- excellent as well


----------



## aliciaesthetics (May 21, 2008)

You should try Bioelements sensitive skin cleanser. It's a water-activated oil that turns into foam.


----------



## patsluv (May 21, 2008)

I'd also vote for the Olay for sensitive skin cleanser.


----------

